# Hyper Aggressive Female Krib



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

My pair of Kribs just spawned for the first time. Everything was well. Both parents were guarding the fry and all of a sudden, overnight, she has spent most of the day brutalizing the daddy. They are in a 29 gal and he has just about had it. He stood up to her for several hours but I just checked on him and he is white, fins down, and hiding in a corner. From time to time she will come out of the cave to find him and give him some more. What should I do????? :-? :-?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would either move him or divide the tank ... the female is capable of both raising the fry herself as well as knocking off the male in that sized tank.


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have a feeling he wont make it through the night. Is this normal? I had a pair years ago and don't remember this happening.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Kribs can be rough for their size compared to say south american dwarves. I don't like keeping them in smaller than 36"x18" footprints becuase of that, but have kept taeniatus in your sized tank without issues. They tend to be more mellow.


----------

